# The future to come.



## NeonMidget (Aug 7, 2017)

This past century our technology, lives, society, culture and world around us have changed exponentially.:spacecraft-1: From when I first started living and creating the picture of my world to now, soooo much has changed that I can not even begin to explain, it blows my mind what has occurred in a short 19 years since my birth:mask:... but I am guessing most of you would understand what I mean from your own experiences if they started before the year 2000. :m0827:

By the time 2050 rolls around if I am alive to witness it or if any of us are, I can not even fathom what anything will be like. We are living in one of the craziest most out of this world eras in human history, it's kind of scary to try think of what is to come. :computer:

What do you think about the changing times and the future ahead ?:jedi-lightsaber:


----------



## 481450 (Aug 13, 2017)

Technology is constantly evolving. In my lifetime we went from CDs to MP3s, Fat TVs to flat screens to curved screens, VHS to DVD to Blu-ray to streaming, flip phones to sliders to iPhones, Gameboy Advance to DS to 3DS to Nintendo Switch, etc.

It's hard to tell where we'll be in terms of technology by 2050. I predict we'll have more curable diseases, maybe we'll make to Mars by then, and maybe solar panel technology will be cheaper and adopted across the board.

Technology will be faster and more convenient than it is now. 4K gaming laptops will be $110 at best buy and we'll be 4K gaming on phones as well.

I get the feeling the leading generations of 2050 will be more awake than previous generations and will break the habit (pollution, global warming, etc.)


----------



## SharksFan99 (Oct 8, 2015)

WiiFan said:


> Technology is constantly evolving. In my lifetime we went from CDs to MP3s, Fat TVs to flat screens to curved screens, VHS to DVD to Blu-ray to streaming, flip phones to sliders to iPhones, Gameboy Advance to DS to 3DS to Nintendo Switch, etc.


You make it sound like you have been alive for decades, but you were only born in 2002.


----------



## 481450 (Aug 13, 2017)

SharksFan99 said:


> You make it sound like you have been alive for decades, but you were only born in 2002.


I've been around for 1.5 decades :tongue:


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

I want to think that the future is going to be so much better than the present - especially this crazy present. 
Awareness in:
Animal rights 
Feminism 
LGTBQ+ 
are growing and the literature and cinema are at its upmost creativity.


----------



## 7teen4ever (Oct 26, 2017)

WiiFan said:


> Technology is constantly evolving. In my lifetime we went from CDs to MP3s, Fat TVs to flat screens to curved screens, VHS to DVD to Blu-ray to streaming, flip phones to sliders to iPhones, Gameboy Advance to DS to 3DS to Nintendo Switch, etc.
> 
> It's hard to tell where we'll be in terms of technology by 2050. I predict we'll have more curable diseases, maybe we'll make to Mars by then, and maybe solar panel technology will be cheaper and adopted across the board.
> 
> ...


 Right. It's very hard to predict whats gonna to happen after 20-30 years of time. Maybe things change less than we expect or more. If new game changing technologies came between this time our entire predictions will go wrong. The 1900s vision of the year 2000 mostly gone wrong because 1900s people don't know digital technologies like Personal computers, Internet and mobile phones gonna change the new millennium.
Also I get the feeling the people of mid 21st century are the last to go to schools and colleges for education.


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

7teen4ever said:


> Right. It's very hard to predict whats gonna to happen after 20-30 years of time. Maybe things change less than we expect or more. If new game changing technologies came between this time our entire predictions will go wrong. The 1900s vision of the year 2000 mostly gone wrong because 1900s people don't know digital technologies like Personal computers, Internet and mobile phones gonna change the new millennium.
> Also I get the feeling the people of mid 21st century are the last to go to schools and colleges for education.


Also, the year 2000 was pretty disappointing compared to 1960s predictions. No manned flights to Mars. No self-aware robots like HAL. Etc.


----------



## shawr36 (Feb 3, 2018)

A lot will change by 2050. There may be holidays to Mars by this time, a lot of self driving cars and the population of the world will increase a lot. We will be living in a city with up to 4 billion residents. Everything like cars and buses will become electrical, new jobs due to technology and online shopping. I will be 52 at this time and I mainly feel sorry for the Gen Alpha who will grow up during this time.


----------



## Rhothan (Jan 10, 2018)

if the world won't burn down in a few years from now, I'll be looking forward to the future with great curiosity. Although, knowing the fact that everything comes at a cost, and the world is continuously facing more and more tension among it's people, I don't think we can avoid a major conflict before the 50s. I just hope it could be solved without too much bloodshed or nuclear showdown. I'm also counting on a series of revolutions, economical/environmental/migratory crises (probably double-triple amount of today's numbers). I think one stupid act is enough to put off the already-crumbling global balance of power, and from there, the big question will be if reason and ethics can overcome greed and the "winner's rule". Either way, it's sure that we'll see some crazy new technology coming short, and one day I'll be the one to share posts about "Back in my day we only had iPhones and 4k resolution" on the retired group pages :tongue:


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

shawr36 said:


> A lot will change by 2050. There may be holidays to Mars by this time, a lot of self driving cars and the population of the world will increase a lot. We will be living in a city with up to 4 billion residents. Everything like cars and buses will become electrical, new jobs due to technology and online shopping. I will be 52 at this time and I mainly feel sorry for the Gen Alpha who will grow up during this time.


Why be sorry for the future generations? It's time to kick away the dystopian meme that's been around for some time. Why not imagine a future worth looking up to? It is up to OUR generation to make it a reality. If you believe there will be more and more 2010s, that's what will happen.

I would love to live in a world with transhumanism, interstellar travel, post-scarcity economics, work made obsolete. And before romanticizing our tribal, Mediaeval or even Victorian past - remember that for most people it was a world of back-breaking physical work and a world where a simple pneumonia could kill you.



Rhothan said:


> one day I'll be the one to share posts about "Back in my day we only had iPhones and 4k resolution" on the retired group page


More probably - Back in my day we couldn't put nanobots into our brain to cure a simple anxiety disorder. Obsession with microchips and screens will be so 2010s!


----------

